# Reuben Fatty?



## northern greenhorn (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm new to the wonderful world of smoking food, and wanted to try my first fatty, and since I'm going to have some leftover corned beef, I was thinking about doing a reuben style fatty. I was wondering if I would have any issues using the saurkraut? If any one has ever done this, some tips would be helpful.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 18, 2010)

I made one last winter and I loved it. I didn't have any issues with the sauerkraut other than I didn't put enough in it.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 18, 2010)

I made one last year too. Sausage w/ the corned beef, sauerkraut, and swiss cheese. Sliced and drizzled 1000 island over it. YUM!

Dave


----------



## rw willy (Mar 18, 2010)

I have issues with saurkraut.  But I just plan on staying home for a couple of hours after eating it!
Sounds like a great idea, go for it.  As you can tell, if you think of it someone has probably do it.
Enjoy


----------



## ellymae (Mar 19, 2010)

Go for it!!! This is the one I did a while ago...


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks, that looks tasty.


----------

